# Has anyone heard anything from Boston University?



## lovescloves (Mar 11, 2021)

Starting to slowly loose hope on my BU applications


----------



## mcama (Mar 11, 2021)

I have not, but I also haven't seen anyone mention they have received notifications from the screenwriting program.


----------



## RedWriter (Mar 11, 2021)

All I’ve gotten was an invitation to a zoom meeting on March 25th. No word on my status though.


----------



## lovescloves (Mar 11, 2021)

really wish they would tell us something soon


----------



## mcama (Mar 11, 2021)

From admissions: 

Thank you for your email and interest in the College of Communication!

If you applied by our priority deadline, February 22nd, admissions decisions will be sent out between mid-to-late March. Please continue to monitor your email for further updates to your application.

Please let us know if you have any further questions.

Best,


----------



## lovescloves (Mar 11, 2021)

Did they push back the priority deadline? I thought it was February 1st?


----------



## Veer (Mar 11, 2021)

I applied on 31st of January for MS in Television and MFA in Film and Television Studies. Just got an acceptance letter for MS in Television yesterday!


----------



## mcama (Mar 11, 2021)

lovescloves said:


> Did they push back the priority deadline? I thought it was February 1st?



That was the deadline for Screenwriting. Not sure if it was changed.


----------



## lovescloves (Mar 11, 2021)

Congratulations Jasim!


----------



## lovescloves (Mar 11, 2021)

They told me the priority deadline for Screenwriting and Television was February 1st! I wish I would've known they changed it!


----------



## Veer (Mar 11, 2021)

lovescloves said:


> Congratulations Jasim!


Thank you so much! Don’t lose hope.. I am sure that they’re not even halfway through because I haven’t seen anyone updating their applications on the forum yet.


----------



## joekgilberto (Mar 11, 2021)

Congrats Jasim!

And lovescloves, I wouldn't lose hope!  I looked in past years and they tend to release decisions on Fridays so I'm hoping for tomorrow (March 12th).

Also, in another thread, someone told me that a BU scholarship application said they would release decisions on the scholarship by March 12th the latest.  Decisions and scholarships tend to go hand in hand so that points towards answers by March 12th.


----------



## DarynRobinson (Mar 11, 2021)

RedWriter said:


> All I’ve gotten was an invitation to a zoom meeting on March 25th. No word on my status though.


Same here!


----------



## DarynRobinson (Mar 11, 2021)

joekgilberto said:


> Congrats Jasim!
> 
> And lovescloves, I wouldn't lose hope!  I looked in past years and they tend to release decisions on Fridays so I'm hoping for tomorrow (March 12th).
> 
> Also, in another thread, someone told me that a BU scholarship application said they would release decisions on the scholarship by March 12th the latest.  Decisions and scholarships tend to go hand in hand so that points towards answers by March 12th.


Oh this is good intel. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## lovescloves (Mar 11, 2021)

Good luck to everyone! Hoping we here by tomorrow!


----------



## lovescloves (Mar 15, 2021)

Boston Peeps, have we heard anything?


----------



## RedWriter (Mar 15, 2021)

lovescloves said:


> Boston Peeps, have we heard anything?


Radio silence on my end


----------



## mcama (Mar 16, 2021)

Just got a denial. Notifications going out.


----------



## DarynRobinson (Mar 16, 2021)

I got accepted!


----------



## RedWriter (Mar 16, 2021)

Got a rejection as well.


----------



## lovescloves (Mar 11, 2021)

Starting to slowly loose hope on my BU applications


----------



## jonvaljon69 (Mar 16, 2021)

I just heard today - got accepted!


----------

